# Members' Interests & Hobbies



## Dave W (Nov 25, 2016)

I thought it might be nice to start a thread where we could share our interests and hobbies. It could perhaps stimulate a bit of thought and sharing of information and ideas about all the fun things we do when we are not too wrapped up with managing our diabetic conditions.

My starter:
*Gardening*. Mainly veg and organic. Best achievement recently was producing olives of sufficent size to preserve. Only a dozen, but that doesn't happen often up here in Scotland.
*Amateur Radio*. Been interested for about 60 years and got my license about 30 years ago. Recently have become interested in what I can do with very low power. Main mode is morse rather than voice.
*Photography*. Have been interested for years. Used to do my own developing and printing but so much easier, less smelly and wet now with digital equipment.
*Hill Walking*. Did this for years and loved exploring our hills and mountains but onset of PVD has made walking a bit painful and have to take regular stops.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 25, 2016)

Mine:
Gardening
Shopping
Forgot Reading and watching crime and trillers.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Nov 25, 2016)

Cycling - was a pro for 20yrs
Golf - I like to mentally torture myself 
Cooking - French trained chef, it's also a stress reliever
Wine - not just the consumption but the viticulture as well


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 26, 2016)

I think this thread would better off on the "Off the subject" page, but it will be fascinating wherever it is.

I've  got very limited mobility now  -  I used to love walking, but now:

1. Painting - oils, watercolour, acrylics and pastels 
2. Birdwatching, especially all the raptors on the island 
3. Learning Gaelic
4. Cooking, but particularly baking. I hate Bake off on TV.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 26, 2016)

Main interests are
1. Archery. Only started early this year but love it and am active member of a local club and do 3.5 - 5 hours a week.
2. Reading. Especially thrillers and who dunnits.
3. Puzzle solving.
4. Growing own veg. I don't so much enjoy the flower/shrub side but this is just because I'm not very good at it! Hopefully this thread can give me some tips?


----------



## eggyg (Nov 26, 2016)

I love reading, walking, usually in the Lake District, cooking spicy food and most of all travelling, especially the Greek Islands.


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2016)

Horse riding ( you'd never guess from the avatar!)
Walking, local footpaths and on holidays
Reading, ploughing through Trollope at the mo (Anthony, not Joanna)
Cooking
Gardening ( if it thrives, all well and good, if it dies, no one will ever know)


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 26, 2016)

Mine are, reading, walking, custom cars and hot rods, drag racing, pottery painting, oh and anything Disney!


----------



## Dave W (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes Mike, I ought to have started this on the "Off the Subject Page". Perhaps one of the Admin team could move it.
I admire your attempt to learn Gaelic. I made a half hearted attempt but found it the most awfully difficult language. We lived in Aberfeldy years ago and it was taught in the primary school as an extra. Had a great Gaelic choir in the town.
And eggyg, we spend 6 weeks every year on Zakynthos. We're reasonably proficient in Greek but still cause a bit of amusement when we get things slightly wrong e.g. asking for a Wednesday litre of wine instead of quarter litre.


----------



## stephknits (Nov 26, 2016)

I like the idea of a Wednesday litre - would it be more or less than a normal litre do you think?!  Me, I like knitting (no s*** Sherlock), I like pretending to be a Tudor, I try to write fiction, I like looking at old things and cultural stuff and music.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 26, 2016)

reading
knitting
watching telly
tai chi
Can't wait for foot to heal so I can go swimming again...


----------



## Amigo (Nov 26, 2016)

I feel very culturally deprived reading some of your interests and hobbies! My main interest is trying to feel well at the moment and my main activities appear to be medical appointments! 
However I love rock music and many other forms of music. I'm told I'm a very decent cook and also love spicy food but being diet only controlled, desires have to be limited.
I adore travelling, good conversation and most things connected with the law, medicine and current affairs. Also love swimming when it's a bit warmer!
I also confess to loving shopping, good coffee and crime shows and kitchen sink dramas on tv.


----------



## malturn (Nov 26, 2016)

I enjoy photography and like you I used to do my own developing but so much easier now used to do a lot of woodturning ,hence the avatar and name,but bad health caused me to pack up about 12 months ago. Still try to do a bit of walking locally and always take my camera with me .


----------



## pottersusan (Nov 26, 2016)

pottery 
precious metal clay
anodised aluminium - decorating and making into jewellery, clocks, decorations...
zentangles
almost any craft that involves getting my hands dirty!
singing in a choir
...
I'm with @Amigo on the medical appointments at the moment.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 26, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I feel very culturally deprived reading some of your interests and hobbies! My main interest is trying to feel well at the moment and my main activities appear to be medical appointments!
> However I love rock music and many other forms of music. I'm told I'm a very decent cook and also love spicy food but being diet only controlled, desires have to be limited.
> I adore travelling, good conversation and most things connected with the law, medicine and current affairs. Also love swimming when it's a bit warmer!
> I also confess to loving shopping, good coffee and crime shows and kitchen sink dramas on tv.


Although I have no major health problems, I too sometimes feel like I should take up residence at either the Dentist, Chiropractor, or Doctors. Thank God for my Kindle.


----------



## Michael12420 (Nov 26, 2016)

I love to cook - everything and anything - and then eat/freeze the results for those days I can't physically stand for hours in the kitchen.
I have an e-reader, but many problems since NOOK moved to Sainsbury's and then Sainsbury's moved to KOBO.  Had an on-line chat this morning and KOBO have finally agreed that I can download their books to my NOOK.
I don't have a conventional garden, just masses of courtyard and terrace space (live in Spain) but I love growing things in massive pots.
Walking my dogs,when I can, in the countryside - 99% of which is olive trees.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 26, 2016)

I like reading fantasy, watching motorsport and darts, cycling (when I make time).  I'm also interested in family history and genealogy.

I like walking, but sadly nothing in my neck of the woods is anything like Lancashire where lived for a time.  I've been known to geocache, but that's been put to one side (mostly because I've done most of my nearby caches).

But I dabble in things my little one likes too, so I've been known to dabble in minecraft and apparently I've been told by my little one I need to learn python so I can help him when he has to learn it.

If I had a larger house, I'd love to have a model railway again, but with house prices as they are...


----------



## MikeTurin (Nov 26, 2016)

Dave W said:


> I
> *Amateur Radio*.


Another HAM here. Unfortunately not very active because I have the shack in the countryside an the HF vertical not on the roof...
I'm also trying to learn piano and this occupies a lot of my fee time. When the French school will begin I am going to have even less free time.
II like also mountain biking. I like to use the bike in the city but after a pair of accidents I have put the city foldable bike in mothball. 
I like also tablet games and RPGs.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 26, 2016)

Reading, all sorts of stuff from Sci-Fi (prefer hard science but like fantasy too) to biographies and history. Love classic murder mysteries.

Music, I used to play and sing (folk and classical) but now I just listen, again a wide range of stuff from Classical to Heavy Metal. It depends on the mood I'm in.

I make lace, mostly crochet but also tatting and bobbin lace. Used to knit as well but the hands won't let me these days. I'm learning to weave.

Painting, photography, swimming, walking, skiing, skating and climbing have all gone the way of the Dodo as my physical limitations mean I don't have the spoons any more.

Films, love the movies but rarely watch any telly, it's carp.

Love cooking when I have the energy and have a vast store of recipes from all over the world.

Umm, I think that's it.... for now.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 26, 2016)

Dave W said:


> Yes Mike, I ought to have started this on the "Off the Subject Page". Perhaps one of the Admin team could move it.
> I admire your attempt to learn Gaelic. I made a half hearted attempt but found it the most awfully difficult language. We lived in Aberfeldy years ago and it was taught in the primary school as an extra. Had a great Gaelic choir in the town.
> And eggyg, we spend 6 weeks every year on Zakynthos. We're reasonably proficient in Greek but still cause a bit of amusement when we get things slightly wrong e.g. asking for a Wednesday litre of wine instead of quarter litre.


Oh I'm so jealous, 6 weeks on a Greek island, been to Zante many years ago, Alikanas, beautiful beach. We really love Kefalonia, been twice, do you get over there? Our retirement plan has always been to buy a motor home and island hop for 6 months. Only 3.5 years to go! Hopefully!


----------



## grainger (Nov 26, 2016)

Wow you lot have some great activities, feel pretty lame in comparison...
Love reading, cooking and watching food programmes, eating out, basically anything involving food, exercise and keeping fit (although I'm hibernating at the min), travelling, theatre, singing and music.
Am interested in learning more languages but yet to start. Always keen to try something new


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 26, 2016)

That's by no means lame grainger! Quite a list you've got there. 
I love meeting friends and sitting in the city in coffee shops! I've got so many loyalty cards you wouldn't believe it. I'm really good and resist the cakes etc but I do love my coffees. 
Also love walking. And now my son has a gorgeous puppy I'm often walking to his to visit. Looking forward to taking him on long walks once he's older. Jack Russell's don't tire very easily I hear!
I enjoy reading but nothing intense and like dabbling with new recipes however not usually very successful there. 
I'm a bit of a junk tv viewer too. But after work it's nice to chill out in front of it. 
Oh and spa days ohhhhh how I love the smells and lovely warm peaceful relaxation


----------



## Dave W (Nov 26, 2016)

eggyg said:


> Oh I'm so jealous, 6 weeks on a Greek island, been to Zante many years ago, Alikanas, beautiful beach. We really love Kefalonia, been twice, do you get over there? Our retirement plan has always been to buy a motor home and island hop for 6 months. Only 3.5 years to go! Hopefully!


We've been going to Zante for 20 years. Discovered it after visiting several other Greek islands. We stay in a studio in Alykes with the sea about 30 yards down the garden path. Since we retired we do 3 weeks June-July then another 3 weeks in September. We have visited Kephalonia on a day trip but can't get direct flights from Scotland. We did think about retiring there but health care isn't as good as here. We do have a motor home but wouldn't fancy it in the heat in Greece, besides which Greece has one of the worst RTA rates in Europe. Speaking a little Greek has made us lots of friends over the years and when we go back we are greeted like family. We just love the totally laid-back way of life, "GMT" = "Greek Maybe Time."


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 26, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Jack Russell's don't tire very easily I hear!


Nope, and there's no off switch either. Prepare for a lively life.


----------



## Dave W (Nov 26, 2016)

MikeTurin said:


> Another HAM here. Unfortunately not very active because I have the shack in the countryside an the HF vertical not on the roof...
> I'm also trying to learn piano and this occupies a lot of my fee time. When the French school will begin I am going to have even less free time.
> II like also mountain biking. I like to use the bike in the city but after a pair of accidents I have put the city foldable bike in mothball.
> I like also tablet games and RPGs.


Hi Mike. You should try building a small portable antenna. I've had great results even when running very low power from my Elecraft KX3 when away from home in our motor home and from a balcony in Greece. You'll see some photos on my QRZ page under GM0LVI.
I used to enjoy mountain biking too and we carried two bikes on the back of our motor home but my wife's eyesight is becoming very poor and she became scared to get on her bike so we have now I'm sad to say sold both of them. I still get on a bike, but it's an exercise bike!


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 26, 2016)

Horse riding, many years ago; then scuba diving travelling to wonderful places.  Since retiring I have gone back to dressmaking/sewing generally and machine embroidery makings cards, gifts and lace work.  Took up golf 18 months ago for some exercise (played our local Par 3 this afternoon) and now drag golf clubs around to various beautiful courses, enjoy cooking, baking, making jams, pickles etc ...... right now I could kill for a piece of chocolate cake!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 26, 2016)

Dave W said:


> I thought it might be nice to start a thread where we could share our interests and hobbies. It could perhaps stimulate a bit of thought and sharing of information and ideas about all the fun things we do when we are not too wrapped up with managing our diabetic conditions.
> 
> My starter:
> *Gardening*. Mainly veg and organic. Best achievement recently was producing olives of sufficent size to preserve. Only a dozen, but that doesn't happen often up here in Scotland.
> ...


Like you I like walking in the "Hillocks".   Jet-Ski, Catamaran, Windy board. Motorbike, Peddle iron.  Its annoying getting old


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 27, 2016)

Forgot to add love music. Mainly rock music. Love going to concerts, can't beat seeing your favourites live. I'll be seeing Status Quo again (well into double figures for Quo gigs now) in 2 weeks time and I've just booked tickets to see The Beach Boys in May next year.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 27, 2016)

Dave W said:


> We've been going to Zante for 20 years. Discovered it after visiting several other Greek islands. We stay in a studio in Alykes with the sea about 30 yards down the garden path. Since we retired we do 3 weeks June-July then another 3 weeks in September. We have visited Kephalonia on a day trip but can't get direct flights from Scotland. We did think about retiring there but health care isn't as good as here. We do have a motor home but wouldn't fancy it in the heat in Greece, besides which Greece has one of the worst RTA rates in Europe. Speaking a little Greek has made us lots of friends over the years and when we go back we are greeted like family. We just love the totally laid-back way of life, "GMT" = "Greek Maybe Time."


I love the Greek folks, so friendly even with all the turmoil going on in the country. We were in Athens last year and got  caught up in a demonstration infront of their parliament building. Feelings were running high but there was no sign of it in any of the restaurants/hotels, all the staff as usual went out of their way to provide good service. Trying to decide where to go next year, too much choice!


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm a bit of a flibberty when it comes to hobbies, I tend to flit between various things but the things I keep going back to are, crochet, knitting, sewing (I'm a 6ft tall woman and shops make things for people with a 29 inch inside leg which my 37 inch inside leg don't much like so it's a necessity), jewellery making (bead work, precious metal clay and wire work) although that's more difficult these days with the nerve damage in the hand, pottery, screenprinting and embroidery/tapestry.  I also love books but I haven't really been able to read since my dad died which must be psychological but can't work out why.  I love technology so I've been learning the basics of programming again recently, I started in tech stuff but I'm rusty from management positions, so I still understand it I just can't speak the language fluently anymore.  My next endeavour is going to be making a bag, I've just ordered a new sewing machine, and I love bags but always find the pretty ones don't suit me functionally and the functional ones are just dull so I've decided I need to design a bag that is both pretty and functional.....if all else fails it'll be a nice knitting bag 

I also walk a lot, and dance, I can't dance as often as I'd like because I'm not allowed to put excessive pressure on the Timmy joints but a little is better than none.  I won't win any awards these days but I love it.


----------



## runner (Nov 28, 2016)

Folky festivals, learning the Autoharp, leading a group of community singers, reading - now reading christmassy novels, but love good quality fantasy/magic - same thing really!  Films - all sorts - old musicals,  Christmas, character stuff, food!!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 29, 2016)

It's words with me.  Reading and crosswords.  That's it now.  I can no longer be bothered to dressmake or make eg curtains etc since there are just no decent fabric stores anywhere within striking distance and they no longer sell either fabric or sundries either on markets or in shops anywhere I know. I've never been able to knit, crochet or sew for leisure - it would always have to be to make something that I want or need - and I neither want nor need anything badly enough these days that I'm prepared to travel miles and miles to obtain the wherewithal.  When one could browse fabric and yarns easily, I'd be certain to think of something this or that would be perfect for!

Mind you - we make use of our motorhome all year either in the Club we belong to or off our own bats both here and abroad - but like a lot of others on here - we have to fit that in amongst the medical appointments - if it isn't mine, it's his - and as we all know they are virtually impossible to either know about very far in advance or to rearrange easily - so forget advance planning!  @eggyg - get the thing asap and start enjoying it so you've ironed out all the glitches and made the compromises before you throw yourself on the likes of abroad.  We went camping (we also owned a caravan but went with the tent) and after I'd nearly passed out taking the thing down in the French heat and humidity at 9am one August morning, we came home and bought a Moho the following week.  We took delivery within a fortnight, Pete fitted the refillable gas system on the following Tuesday - and we were in France again in it the following Sunday night!  That was 7 years ago now ...... and I found myself in Cap d'Agde - and what was the only thing either of us had forgotten?  Yes, you have it - more than one change of knickers!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2016)

trophywench said:


> It's words with me.  Reading and crosswords.  That's it now.  I can no longer be bothered to dressmake or make eg curtains etc since there are just no decent fabric stores anywhere within striking distance and they no longer sell either fabric or sundries either on markets or in shops anywhere I know. I've never been able to knit, crochet or sew for leisure - it would always have to be to make something that I want or need - and I neither want nor need anything badly enough these days that I'm prepared to travel miles and miles to obtain the wherewithal.  When one could browse fabric and yarns easily, I'd be certain to think of something this or that would be perfect for!
> 
> Mind you - we make use of our motorhome all year either in the Club we belong to or off our own bats both here and abroad - but like a lot of others on here - we have to fit that in amongst the medical appointments - if it isn't mine, it's his - and as we all know they are virtually impossible to either know about very far in advance or to rearrange easily - so forget advance planning!  @eggyg - get the thing asap and start enjoying it so you've ironed out all the glitches and made the compromises before you throw yourself on the likes of abroad.  We went camping (we also owned a caravan but went with the tent) and after I'd nearly passed out taking the thing down in the French heat and humidity at 9am one August morning, we came home and bought a Moho the following week.  We took delivery within a fortnight, Pete fitted the refillable gas system on the following Tuesday - and we were in France again in it the following Sunday night!  That was 7 years ago now ...... and I found myself in Cap d'Agde - and what was the only thing either of us had forgotten?  Yes, you have it - more than one change of knickers!


I too used to Dressmake and make  my own curtains. We still have a market stall and sewing shop, and a John Lewis has just opened here. i agree there is not the choice and it is often cheaper to buy, though the quality is not there.
I was thinking yesterday when repairing a hole in a pair of sports leggings for my son, my machine was showing its age.


----------



## FergusC (Nov 29, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Nope, and there's no off switch either. Prepare for a lively life.


The "benefits" of a breed of dogs who haven't had their work ethos bred out of them


----------



## Redkite (Nov 29, 2016)

Very interesting reading everyone's hobbies 

I've become a bit of a sad old has-been, too tired to keep up with anything for myself, and I suppose typically for a single parent with a type 1 child, most of my energies are directed towards looking after him and trying to keep my head above water.  However, I have always loved wildlife and am a long-time member of the RSPB, used to go walking a lot in the countryside - it still lifts my spirits to hear birdsong and watch their antics in the garden.  Going for walks is something I need to get back to, but don't want to go on my own.  My nearly 16yo will sometimes go walking with me, but he is inundated with GCSE work atm, and obviously has his own recreational things to do, not just traipsing the countryside with his old Mum!


----------



## grainger (Nov 29, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> That's by no means lame grainger! Quite a list you've got there.
> I love meeting friends and sitting in the city in coffee shops! I've got so many loyalty cards you wouldn't believe it. I'm really good and resist the cakes etc but I do love my coffees.
> Also love walking. And now my son has a gorgeous puppy I'm often walking to his to visit. Looking forward to taking him on long walks once he's older. Jack Russell's don't tire very easily I hear!
> I enjoy reading but nothing intense and like dabbling with new recipes however not usually very successful there.
> ...



Haha - i love a loyalty card. I've had to ask my hubby for a new purse this christmas with more card space!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2016)

I've enjoyed running for over 30 years now - love getting out, particularly away from traffic. I was fortunate to have the Peak District on my doorstep for 20 years, where I also enjoyed long walks in the beautiful countryside  I'm also an avid, time-poor, book-rich reader with a collection of (probably) 5000+ on all topics - fiction (particularly sci-fi), history, languages, popular science. Also enjoy films and documentaries, comedy shows, watching sports (although never been keen on football)


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Nov 29, 2016)

I love reading, I always have been a bookworm! I enjoy going to the city ena too, and was lucky enough to be given an 'unlimited' card for the local cinema for my birthday so I go as often as I can! 
I'm attempting to learn Greek, my husband is Greek so if I could speak it, life would be SO much easier when we go back to Athens, which is pretty regularly. 
I've recently taken up Pole Fitness, and I'm a bit obsessed with it  
I really want to get back into horse riding in the new year too


----------



## Owen (Nov 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I've enjoyed running for over 30 years now - love getting out, particularly away from traffic. I was fortunate to have the Peak District on my doorstep for 20 years, where I also enjoyed long walks in the beautiful countryside  I'm also an avid, time-poor, book-rich reader with a collection of (probably) 5000+ on all topics - fiction (particularly sci-fi), history, languages, popular science. Also enjoy films and documentaries, comedy shows, watching sports (although never been keen on football)


I tend to not read fiction, I have only ever read Walden II. I have a large collection of factual based books, mainly on behavioural psychology. When I was fitter I used to Run, cycle, swim, play hockey and squash. I also rode horses in Reining Competitions across Europe and the USA.
I am rebuilding my fitness using a medicine ball and a multi-gym.


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 29, 2016)

I write stuff for and edit a British Mensa Newsletter. I used to write a regular page for the National Mensa magazine but Depression put paid to that. I'm an Assistant Scout Leader and I compile and edit the Area's Scouting e-Newsletter (when they send stuff!). I fiddle about repairing and upcycling furniture for the wife & daughter's shop (always knew my 'O' level woodwork would come in handy one day). On weekends I help at the shop (well I call it helping anyway). I enjoy all sorts of music and TV.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2016)

Redkite said:


> Very interesting reading everyone's hobbies
> 
> I've become a bit of a sad old has-been, too tired to keep up with anything for myself, and I suppose typically for a single parent with a type 1 child, most of my energies are directed towards looking after him and trying to keep my head above water.  However, I have always loved wildlife and am a long-time member of the RSPB, used to go walking a lot in the countryside - it still lifts my spirits to hear birdsong and watch their antics in the garden.  Going for walks is something I need to get back to, but don't want to go on my own.  My nearly 16yo will sometimes go walking with me, but he is inundated with GCSE work atm, and obviously has his own recreational things to do, not just traipsing the countryside with his old Mum!


I don't know why but a Robin singing lifts my spirits, there was one singing it's heart out yesterday when I was out in the garden, but I could not see it. The garden backing on to my nieghbour still has some mature trees and it often perches there. The other week a  bird was singing sitting
On my TV aerial  I did recognise and I could not see well enough to identify either.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2016)

grainger said:


> Haha - i love a loyalty card. I've had to ask my hubby for a new purse this christmas with more card space!


Good luck, I have found D that over the years that card slots on purses have got less.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2016)

Owen said:


> I tend to not read fiction, I have only ever read Walden II. I have a large collection of factual based books, mainly on behavioural psychology. When I was fitter I used to Run, cycle, swim, play hockey and squash. I also rode horses in Reining Competitions across Europe and the USA.
> I am rebuilding my fitness using a medicine ball and a multi-gym.


I  never used to read fiction till my mid 20's when I started to read as release from having studied and read many text books.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 1, 2016)

I wouldn't touch a loyalty card with a bargepole because of data mining. These companies sell your data to each other, and anybody else who cares to pay for it, including banks and credit card companies. And GCHQ. Once you've given these companies you email address, they've got you.

That may not worry anybody, but it sure worries me.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 1, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I wouldn't touch a loyalty card with a bargepole because of data mining. These companies sell your data to each other, and anybody else who cares to pay for it, including banks and credit card companies. And GCHQ. Once you've given these companies you email address, they've got you.
> 
> That may not worry anybody, but it sure worries me.



I share your concerns Mike and I notice shops are now encouraging us to have receipts emailed but there's no chance! 
However I have had loyalty cards in shops without giving my email address (just the ones where you accrue points and they don't have to send vouchers etc.)


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2016)

I only have my Co-op card  I remember when I was about 6 learning our 'number' to give to the lady so we could get our dividend!  Then they had stamps for a while, now a card


----------



## Amigo (Dec 1, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I only have my Co-op card  I remember when I was about 6 learning our 'number' to give to the lady so we could get our dividend!  Then they had stamps for a while, now a card



I can still remember my mum's Co-op number all these years later northerner. We used to have a grocery van come round the area. Gawd how old do I feel!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I can still remember my mum's Co-op number all these years later northerner. We used to have a grocery van come round the area. Gawd how old do I feel!


I'm ashamed to say I've forgotten our number 

When I was in Russia we decided to go and visit Pasternak's grave, in a small village outside Moscow called Peredelkino. I was amused to find they had one shop in the village - a Co-op!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 1, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I can still remember my mum's Co-op number all these years later northerner. We used to have a grocery van come round the area. Gawd how old do I feel!


My old nursing tutor, used to say most of the old confused patients could still give you your divi no as it was known.


----------



## Robin (Dec 1, 2016)

I've got a Cafe Nero card, which is refreshingly low tech, being a bit of cardboard that the barista stamps for you, to earn enough for a free coffee. Trouble is, I hardly ever go there, only when meeting someone at an airport or something, so it's taken me a couple of years to fill my first card.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 1, 2016)

I have come to this thread rather late.
My week is filled with teaching weaving, singing in two choirs, a day out walking, playing in a steel band and Pilates, as well as lots of reading and bits of sewing.  Who says retirement gives you lots of spare time! 
I also thoroughly enjoy having a go at anything creative that I have not tried before.  This year it has been bronze casting, making Shaker Boxes, paper cutting and  making A Sussex Trug.  I wait with interest for the 2017 programme.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 4, 2016)

The programme for 2017 is out and I have booked to make felt footwear, marbled paper, soap making and silver work!!  Lots of new skills to have a go at and fit I between my regular weaving.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 4, 2016)

Good for you SB 2015 keeping busy is good for you as well


----------

